# Making a bed headboard



## BobD (Jan 20, 2009)

I've been asked by a friend to build a headboard for his guest bedroom. I've come up with a couple thoughts about the design, but my creative side seems lacking or too narrow. I'm looking for ideas or maybe plans for the construction of a bed headboard. Ideas and suggestions welcome.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is the headboard (and footboard) that I am in the process of making. It's different. It's the kind of thing you would probably not find at a store and it is not very hard to do. There is a lot of mortise and tenon joinery in this. I use the mortise pal system. It's pretty easy and well suited to a project like this.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/Gallery/GalleryImage.aspx?id=27538


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Google wants you as a buddy.

So you've got four posts and the dimensions between 'em. All you have to do is fill that in! : )

try: wood bed headboards (images).

I am about to start on one which is craftsmanish but the center post is wide-10 inches-and the owner wants a carving mounted on it. Nice personal touch. Just a thought to trigger your idling creative juices.


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

I know this post is from a month ago but I just saw it. I always wanted to make a head board with carved heads on it and a foot board with carved feet. It'd be a lot of work, but kinda funny.


----------



## Adam_D (Mar 4, 2012)

Found this using search-what did you end up making? Any hindsight words of wisdom? Anything you'd change if you could do it again? I'll be making mine soon…


----------

